# How to drive your own water Well



## grandpadave (Sep 29, 2011)

I while back I wrote an article on how to drive your own water well... here's the link
https://sites.google.com/site/grandpassurvivalshack/how-to-drive-your-own-water-well
anyway if I have anything to add... it would be... if your going down deeper than ... 30 feet... add a foot valve... it keeps the water in the pipe so your not having to work so hard to get it up out of the ground


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

This is RIGHT up our alley! Thanks GrandpaDave! This is the method we want to look into.


----------



## grandpadave (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah... it's pretty easy... as long as you dont have to go too deep... here in South East Kansas I hit water at only 15 feet... but back in New Mexico we had to drill to 1,100 feet.. now that got expensive... back in the mid 90's it was $11 a foot to have a drilling company come in... good knows what it costs today


----------

